# Upholstery Foam - where from?



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

Im currently making a toy box with a cushion on top, I know the measurements of the cushion I need but theres so many places online that sells them I don't know who to buy from.

Have you guys had any experience and who would you recommend?

cheers

:thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

In Leicester there is a foam seller in the market.
Not sure if this is unique but he does good business and will cut it to size. Add to that you can get hands on so to speak might be worth a try at your local market maybe?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Amazon might be a good bet. :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorted yet?
My better half worked for a sofa retailer and they used to direct customers to a store called dunelm for packing and sponge/foam. Comes in various shapes and sizes.
Stores are Normally found on most retail parks, maybe you have a branch close?


----------

